
Readied To Donate Organs, 21-Year-Old Emerges From Coma - OoTheNigerian
http://gma.yahoo.com/readied-donate-organs-21-old-emerges-coma-204904805.html
======
sdoering
Quote: "I have friends who are atheists who have called me and said, 'I am
going back to church.'"

Answer: "I have friends who are intelligent, who have called me and said, 'I
am cutting my brain out, to become an idiot.'"

Why must people confuse a rare medical event with a fairy tale? I really have
no clue.

